

Google, Cloud economics, BigTable + GFS vs. EU privacy laws - nickb
http://www.jroller.com/MasterMark/entry/google_teh_evil_cloud_economics

======
Hexstream
"James Urquhart came up with a fascinating meme related to this issue, which
he calls "follow the law" computing (and make sure to follow some of the links
from James' blog as well). The basic idea is that software would become aware
of these issues, and be cleverly partitioned to delegate processing (and,
presumably, storage) to the legal jurisdiction that provides the most
favourable environment for it."

I wouldn't count on it. I'm thinking anyone who tries to formalize the law to
any practical degree of accuracy into a computer will hit a concrete wall of
incoherence, contradictions, subtleties and complexity.

Thinking of that, the formalisation of law in computable terms would be a
worthwhile very-long-term goal.

